# note taking app



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

looking for a note taking android app that has the following features

1. use stylus
2. must be able to sync between devices with the ability to add to it. for example If on tablet, must be able to save it to the cloud, open it on phone and add to it. no saving as pdf. 
3. must be able to scroll through pages. 

It is either all or none  and it does not have to be free. 

any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might find something in these Best Android apps for taking notes [August 2014] | TalkAndroid.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OneNote may be useful:

Microsoft OneNote for Android - Mobile


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I already been to that link and one note does not do what I need it to do. Was hoping someone here knows of one that actually does what I need it to do. I think I downloaded and tried out 20 different ones. They either does not use stylus or sync or make it easy to scroll/flip between pages.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Evernote seems about the nearest Handwriting Arrives in Evernote for Android - Evernote Blog
71 Features of an Evernote Note


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it does have all the features I needed but it is way too bloated I tried them about a month ago, used them for a couple of days, then uninstalled it. No matter how many times I unsubscribed, I am still getting spam from them. 

so far that is really the only one that met my requirements. Just about all of them requires converting to pdf when using the cloud or syncing via email. and those that don't, you cant use a stylus.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

These do stylus but not sure about the rest AH Feature: Top 10 Best Stylus Note Apps | Androidheadlines.com


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks = I have been to that site too. I think I been to all of them that google has on the first 10+ pages over the past week.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although you tried Evernote, Kim Komando (our Digital Goddess) recommends adding Moleskine to it.


----------

